# Armington Lake - Austinburg, Ohio



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

.


----------



## Willyfield (Apr 1, 2007)

kayak1979 said:


> Does anyone know if there is any access to fish this lake that is just below the Grand River? I was scouting Google maps and ran across it a few months ago but can't find any information regarding it on here, all the posts for armington are a pond in cvnp.


I googled it and it says it is private:
*Details for Armington Lake*
Species Caught Here: None
Access: Private Property

You could go to New Lyme lake with your kayak. I fished it back when it first opened and we caught bass and bluegill. There are channels in there too. It was very picturesque.


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

Yes, new Lyme is a nice small lake. I take my kayak there often and never see anybody else.


----------



## mtstringer (Jan 7, 2005)

I have some history on the Armington family. My brothers were part-time farmhands at the Armington farm in the late sixties, and my parents rented our home from the Armingtons. If interested, contact me via email listed under my profile.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

kayak1979 said:


> Does anyone know if there is any access to fish this lake that is just below the Grand River? I was scouting Google maps and ran across it a few months ago but can't find any information regarding it on here, all the posts for armington are a pond in cvnp.


Do not waste your time at armington CVNP.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

kayak1979 said:


> Does anyone know if there is any access to fish this lake that is just below the Grand River? I was scouting Google maps and ran across it a few months ago but can't find any information regarding it on here, all the posts for armington are a pond in cvnp.


I have to tell you, every time I see a new post from you I think to myself " what the heck did he catch now?"


----------

